# Tank manufacturer quality?



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking at buying a new tank here pretty soon, and I was wondering if there was really any difference between getting an All-Glass, or a Perfecto aquarium. 

Is there any difference in reliability or quality?

Marcus


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The measurements are a bit different between the 2 manufacturers. Other than that, I've never had a problem with either.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Perfecto is known to be of lesser quality. Been that way for many years. Oceanic used to be considered best but sice the company sold it has yet to be seen where they stand.

All-Glass has always had top quality.


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Does that mean that perfecto has a higher failure rate? Sloppier sealing job? Or poor quality control? Lower quality glass? Bad customer service? I guess I wouldn't mind spending a little more for piece of mind when getting a larger size tank.


----------

